# (Interest Thread) Elder Scrolls RP



## Avorez (Oct 12, 2013)

So, I have a basic idea as to how this rp would go, exactly. 

This roleplay is centered around the events after the Dragonborn has gone on his/her(that has yet to be decided) adventures across Skyrim and beyond. It has been around fifty years since the Dragonborn has pursued Alduin, discovered the re-founded Dawnguard, and has slain the first Dragonborn, cast into the light of time once more by the fates themselves. Of course, not all is well.

As is the tradition with the Heroes that have graced the lands of Tamriel, the Drangonborn has disappeared, having carried out what the Gods have seemed to have intended for him/her, they have simply disappeared from the annals of history...but there is an evil brewing in the Empire. The people don't even know it yet. But soon, they will. The entire world will know just how bad things can become in a mere instant.

The Drangonborn did, in fact, solve many things in their time in the limelight...but there was one thing that never quite went resolved...the Wolf Queen of Solitude has returned and she...is...FURIOUS. The populace does not know of her return, nor does the Empire...but she is about to begin her rampage. She will bring the world to the precipice and...well, let us just say that whatever she has planned...it isn't what the world is going to want.

That is where our disparate adventurers come into the mix. Men and women of various race, religion, and backgrounds...can they band together to stop the Wolf Queen? Time will only tell...


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I've never played Eldar Scrolls myself, but it looks like you've got a nice solid storyline for this RP, and am looking forward to seeing it developed.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds good. If this does get up and running, I'll see what I can do


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

though this sounds interesting, youve heard of ESO aswell correct? might be your dreams come true.

http://www.elderscrollsonline.com/en/


----------



## Avorez (Oct 12, 2013)

Yeah, I've heard of ESO. 

The matter of it is, though, that I'm interested in running something a little different than that which is presented in ESO.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

It's not a bad idea and your general plot line has merit. However as someone who has played Elder Scrolls I must say many people might we "worn" of it. Good idea for the future, but perhaps bad for the present.

Though best of luck, hope it works for ya


----------



## Avorez (Oct 12, 2013)

Hmm...well then, it looks like I'll go back to the drawing board, then. I think I have some stuff lying around in this battered laptop of mine.


----------

